# FRIEND CODES NEED TO DIE



## will. (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm absolutely THRILLED for Pocket Camp. And then I saw the friend code option. Can't we just have a simple friend network Nintendo?? PLEASE?!!?!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

What’s wrong with codes


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 24, 2017)

but codes are like nintendos jammy,
to change it would seem so wrong


----------



## bcmii (Oct 24, 2017)

What's wrong with friend codes? lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2017)

kayleee said:


> What’s wrong with codes



Who the heck remembers codes


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

Tom said:


> Who the heck remembers codes



if you can remember a phone number you can damn well remember a code


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> but codes are like nintendos jammy,
> to change it would seem so wrong


To change them would only make them join us in 2017, not 2005.



bcmii said:


> What's wrong with friend codes? lol.


 nobody likes them



kayleee said:


> if you can remember a phone number you can damn well remember a code


I can't even remember my birthday, but I can definitely piece together usernames!!!!!!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2017)

Tom said:


> I can't even remember my birthday, but I can definitely piece together usernames!!!!!!



well... that sounds like a personal problem


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 24, 2017)

I kinda hope they will do that thing where you can easily access friends via contacts. If not then I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2017)

codes are ****ing dumb but its nintendo lol

regardless , thats not really game-changing

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> if you can remember a phone number you can damn well remember a code



uh bc a phone number could be more important than that old friend code nobody likes but oh nintendo lmaoo


----------



## JCnator (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't think friend codes themselves are a bad idea. What matters the most here is how they're implemented.

The Friend Code situation on mobile devices is handled like the original DS and Wii did, which is rather clunky.
First, one 12-digit code per game, as opposed to one per account/system. And second, both of you need to add each other in order for the friend code system to work, whereas Nintendo Switch sends you a friend confirmation whenever someone adds your Friend Code.

If Super Mario Run's implementation of Friends meant anything, then Pocket Camp would also allow adding friends from your Facebook and Twitter account. Therefore, you're not completely forced to resort Friend Codes.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't mind friend codes. Never understood why people get so irritated by them.


----------



## KianAviation (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't see why we can't just add people by usernames, we already have nintendo accounts that use usernames.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

I like friend codes. Prevents having to deal with randos adding me


----------



## catschaoi (Oct 25, 2017)

i like friend codes, _probably because i wish it was still the 90s but okay_


----------

